# I want this problem to be gone now!



## Samtheham (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi I'm 14 and I believe I have ibs. Ever since mid-December, I have been constantly going to the bathroom. Half of the time it's diarrhea and the other half it's constipation. And pretty much the majority of time I am bloated. The symptoms are worse in the morning, which is basically at school. I'm strong and I could live with it but the one thing that is driving me crazy is the noises my stomach makes. It would be making these squeaks and when I try to hold the diarrhea in, the gas explodes inside of me and people hear that, too. I have good grades at school, but I have been skipping classes that I know that are quiet and that's been affecting my grades. Don't get me wrong, I love school, but I don't anyone to hear my noises. I'm a really anxious person and I care a little way too much on what people think of me so when I feel like I need to use the restroom, I hold it in cause I don't want the bathroom to smell. Please help, I heard of people who had this for years, I don't want that, I want this to be gone now:'( I have an appointment with a hospital specialist in stomach problems in March, but that's so far away! My counselor and nurse know about my problem and their very understanding. I am getting a 504 plan or what ever you call it, very soon.


----------



## Unknown Identity (Nov 29, 2014)

Samtheham said:


> Hi I'm 14 and I believe I have ibs. Ever since mid-December, I have been constantly going to the bathroom. Half of the time it's diarrhea and the other half it's constipation. And pretty much the majority of time I am bloated. The symptoms are worse in the morning, which is basically at school. I'm strong and I could live with it but the one thing that is driving me crazy is the noises my stomach makes. It would be making these squeaks and when I try to hold the diarrhea in, the gas explodes inside of me and people hear that, too. I have good grades at school, but I have been skipping classes that I know that are quiet and that's been affecting my grades. Don't get me wrong, I love school, but I don't anyone to hear my noises. I'm a really anxious person and I care a little way too much on what people think of me so when I feel like I need to use the restroom, I hold it in cause I don't want the bathroom to smell. Please help, I heard of people who had this for years, I don't want that, I want this to be gone now:'( I have an appointment with a hospital specialist in stomach problems in March, but that's so far away! My counselor and nurse know about my problem and their very understanding. I am getting a 504 plan or what ever you call it, very soon.


----------



## Unknown Identity (Nov 29, 2014)

I can completely relate to this prayers sent to you


----------



## Unknown Identity (Nov 29, 2014)

Man if only there was a cure for this


----------

